# WHEEL OF GOUDA .... with Q-view



## goliath (Feb 5, 2014)

been waiting since 1st week of December for the cheese to show up. have 3 stores where i live and there is only 1 that carries large items....
so i picked up a 9 pound wheel of Gouda and hacked, skinned and put it in the smoker. using a 50% Maple. 25% Hickory. 25% Cherry. heres some pics. will post more as we make some progress...












P1010041.JPG



__ goliath
__ Feb 5, 2014






THE WHEEL .....













P1010042.JPG



__ goliath
__ Feb 5, 2014






IN THE SMOKER













P1010043.JPG



__ goliath
__ Feb 5, 2014


















P1010044.JPG



__ goliath
__ Feb 5, 2014






MY TURKEY ROASTER MOD ...  LOL

no mailboxes that i have seen for sale up here


----------



## daveomak (Feb 5, 2014)

great idea using the roaster.....   I've seen your gov't mail box set ups....   Nice idea...  no wonder you can't find MB's like we use down here....   Dave


----------



## ajbert (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been wanting to smoke some gouda but it costs more than the smoked gouda that I've found around here.  You sure are in for some great eating!


----------



## goliath (Feb 5, 2014)

THANKS

probably costs more for me too but its only a couple bucks and its the pleasure of having your own...


----------



## guruatbol (Feb 5, 2014)

We found t tastes better than the commercial smoked stuff.  We use different wood and use light smoke.

Mel


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mmmmmmm, that's gonna be Gooodddaaahhh!!!


----------



## disco (Feb 6, 2014)

You realize that smoked Gouda stores better in a cold mountain climate (like here). Let me know if I can store some for you.

Disco


----------



## driedstick (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks great so far


----------



## goliath (Feb 6, 2014)

here are the final pics. GREAT color....

i just can get over how good it looks BUT how god awful it tastes when its right out of the smoker. kinda like ya put a campfire out with it ...  LMAO  :0)













P1010045.JPG



__ goliath
__ Feb 6, 2014


















P1010047.JPG



__ goliath
__ Feb 6, 2014






all packaged up with the Vacuum Sealers Unlimited premium bags. i will never use food saver again
UNLESS some one steals all of these on me !!!!


----------



## knuckle47 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yep...isn't that something how terrible it tastes but how it changes within two weeks.  Mine are about 8 weeks now but we've been sampling since 6 weeks ago.  That's what started me on a quest to have a bunch more done before it gets too warm out( no idea when that is lately).


----------



## goliath (Feb 7, 2014)

i almost need another fridge just for the cheese i been making  :0)


----------



## thatcho (Feb 8, 2014)

How do they say it CHEESUS that looks GREAT!


----------



## smesh (Dec 12, 2014)

Goliath, what temp and how long? Did you soak the chips first?


----------



## haywire haywood (Dec 13, 2014)

Yea, what smesh said...  How long did you smoke it? :)


----------



## goliath (Dec 14, 2014)

i smoked about 4 hrs and i use the AMNPS.  i use pellets. for this smoke i had a blend of pellets from Louisiana Grills. i now have a good supply of Lumberjack pellets. i truly enjoy them and they are 100% wood, not blended or flavored.
anyways i have done a lot of different cheese smokes since then and have settled on oak pellets, 4 hr smoke. i like to keep my smoker at 60 to 70 degrees .

MR T has a complete step by step as how to do cheese and he is the cheese guru !!!!!
i have messaged him and he always replies quickly ... helped me out alot. the main thing i have found is LEAVE THE DAMN STUFF ALONE !!!!!

let it cure, sit and mellow ......

by the way i did get that extra fridge ...   HA HA HA  needed the room cause when im brining some bellies ar whatever and want a batch of sausage there is just not enough space in my 1 fridge, and by that i mean my shop fridge, so now there are 2 in the shop and actually saved some space for beer
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Goliath


----------



## haywire haywood (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks.  I've got some cheese sticks in my jackleg smoker now with apple wood.   We shall see how it turns out.


----------

